

My First SEC Trial Transcript Has Some Real Comedy – SEC vs Schvacho - fraXis
http://blogmaverick.com/2014/01/21/my-first-sec-trial-transcript-has-some-real-comedy-and-a-message-to-mary-jo-white-sec-vs-schvacho/

======
cjbenedikt
Hmmm...I understand he has a bone to pick with the SEC but a captivating
blogwriter he ain't

